# Another newbie with two horses - hello everyone



## george3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello everyone im another newbie on here and ive got two horses. A 14.3hh piebald gypsy cob called George and a 14.2hh Cremello section D called Spirit


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

ooo thats cool! wat breed of horse???? im just gonna guess and say welsh or welsh cross for the one!!!! i used to have a welsh and right now im trying to sell one


----------



## george3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, Spirit is a welsh cob


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hello hello  welcome to the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome! 
Have fun posting!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

YAY he have found something in common


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

WELCOME :lol: 

Lyne


----------

